# New Sushi



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 15, 2004)

Im looking for a good sushi recipe that is new and different. Im not talking about the rice, but the ingredients. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 15, 2004)

hmm something with like mushroom, beef, some type of cheese with some hot sauce.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey.... that sounds pretty good! I like the idea of the cheese!


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmmmmm..tough one Sushi! I am a big fan of cucumber and that egg pancake thing in my sushi. Have you tried going to an Asian market and looking at some of the produce? I know that sushi is all about the fish, but I think I would like to try it with some thinly sliced beef and some sesame sauce. I think that would be awesome.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 16, 2004)

Tuna teriyaki sushi roll - just a can of the best 'canned' tuna you can find - mix with your fave teriyaki sauce, some cucumber for crunch, and roll it up.  Easy - and cheap, too!

Or there's always Spam sushi!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 16, 2004)

This may sound silly but is there any type of sushi that uses fruit like melons, strawberries, etc? I realize that would probably clash with the slight vinegar taste in the rice, perha[s something else could be used?  :?


----------



## Claire (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see why the fruit idea wouldn't work.  Maybe a raspberry vinegar (or even bottled vinegarette) instead of rice vinegar.


----------



## Haggis (Dec 16, 2004)

If you also use sugar for the rice as well as the vinegar, as many sushi recipes do, you may find that the tartness of the strawberries complements it quite well.

While not quite the same, one of the most delicious combinations is strawberries and balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 17, 2004)

Instead of unagi (eel), how about rattle snake?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

Haggis said:
			
		

> While not quite the same, one of the most delicious combinations is strawberries and balsamic vinegar.



Amen, Haggis.  I soak 'em like this almost every time I can find nice fresh strawberries.


----------



## GB (Dec 17, 2004)

Claire said:
			
		

> I don't see why the fruit idea wouldn't work.  Maybe a raspberry vinegar (or even bottled vinegarette) instead of rice vinegar.


or possibly balsamic?


----------



## Claire (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, PSI, ever been to the Paniolo Grill and had rattlesnake chili?  I'm sure it is long gone!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2004)

I have made strawberry and cream cheese rolls, kiwi and cream cheese, melon and cilantro rolls - I still even dip these in a little soy sauce - really good!!!!

I like salmon (not smoked) with lots of cilantro and some cream cheese - or just the salmon and cilantro is good too.

When I eat sushi I really crave the raw fish so it would be hard for me to come up with suggestions other than the fruit above.  We actually went to a Chinese buffet - there were HOT DOGS in the sushi and it was gross! LOL


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 18, 2004)

HOT DOGS???   Did they try to disguise it and call it something exotic or was it real dog? JK!!! I'd love to hear DS' opinion on this one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 18, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwww DC - you made my little miniature Dachshund quiver!!!!!  LOL


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 18, 2004)

Sowwy, Elf! Please give your Dachshund my most sincere apologies!!!


----------



## Lugaru (Dec 18, 2004)

Well inspired by ceviche I love using shirmp (or octopus), cucomber and jalapenyo or jalapenyo relish when I've got it on hand. Also a great spicy sauce that changes your sushi completely is using that thai chili and garlic paste mixed in with mayo. 

Another favorite of mine is making sushi rice balls and pouring a little bit of "botanita" (a mexican lime based hot sauce) in the middle making tart and spicy rice balls. Btw you can find botanita or something like it in the hispanic section, goya puts it out. Spicy/tangy plum candy goes great in the rice balls too. 

A wierder one my mother used to make is breading the futomaki roll (it was always an inside out roll) with panko bread crumbs and frying it so the outside is crispy. The inside was usually a california roll or something. 

Btw Elf, I love your idea of making rolls using melon or strawberry with cream chese. I need to try this some time.

Edit: had another couple of ideas as soon as I posted. Ever had thai or filipino style sticky rice with mango? Use coconut milk instead of rice vinagre for the sushi rice and put mango slices inside if you roll it or even better nigiri style with a sliver of mango topping the delicious rice. Heck, you could even pour a dab of mirin or sweet white wine and it would be great. Also if you want to skip the rice I sometimes hollow out a cucomber, fill it with imitation crab and mayo salad with shredded nori and sometimes some raw onion if Im the only one who will be eating it. It makes a great sushilike presentation.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

Claire said:
			
		

> Hey, PSI, ever been to the Paniolo Grill and had rattlesnake chili?  I'm sure it is long gone!



Nope.  The only times I ever had rattle snake, it was with my crazy cousin and his in-laws.  Always deep fried.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 18, 2004)

theres a sushi place in mclean, near where i live they have a jalepeno fried type sushi with cheese and some beef and call it a mexican roll. I would haveta say that resturant has the most interesting sushi


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2004)

When my parents visited us in Hawaii, I introduced Dad to sushi.  Now, when and wherever he visits us he wants "Shusi".  He won't go by himself (in spite of there being a decent sushi bar in Daytona, it's mostly that we are the only ones who like it .... not true, my sister LOVES it, it just must not occur to her to treat Dad to it).  It is one of the flavors I most miss about living in Galena.  To get it I have to go to Madison, Chicago, or the QC.  But when I'm going to spend a couple hours on the road, I have to be judicial about food.  Indian?  Middle eastern?  So I haven't had "Shusi" for  almost a year.  Bring on that California roll (my favorite!!!).


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey masteraznchefjr,  I guess exams are all done and you are on break????  I hope you have a great one!!  I wish you and your family a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 19, 2004)

thanks you have a good holiday too hmm im not exactly on break yet still got monday tuesday and wednesday. hope i have no school tommrow since its "snowing".


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Jan 16, 2005)

*Seaweed sheet*

Just a quick question reguarding sushi, love the sushi idea but can't get by that green seaweed sheet.  Try and try but that taste just doesn't appeal to me, am I the only one????


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2005)

Nope you are not the only one. I don't hate it or anything, but I could do without it (in sushi at least).


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2005)

If you are in a situation where you want to eat sushi, order the kind where the feature (I don't know what else to call it since it can be anything from omelet to cuke to raw fish or boiled shrimp) is on top of a cube of formed rice (no seaweed).  OR have you tried what I consider inside-out sushi (California roll is the best example) where the seaweed is between the rice and the filling?  Gets you past the texture.  Personally, if I'm on one of the coasts or in Hawaii, just order sashimi.  I miss this so much!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 17, 2005)

Clair, I think the kind you are thinking of is called Nigiri, but I could be wrong. I am notoriously bad with the names of different types of sushi. The inside out rolls are great too as you mentioned. Having the seaweed on the inside does help with the texture. You bite into the rice instead of getting the seaweed first. And as long as the fish is good then sashimi is an absolute treat, especially for purists.


----------



## Claire (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to go to Madison or Davenport for sushi/sashimi, so it is a rare treat.  I bought all the stuff to make sushi (particularly California rolls, cucumber rolls, etc, stuff you don't need super fresh fish for), but haven't done it yet.  When we lived in Hawaii this was something we had easily weekly.  When we lived in Daytona there was a good sushi bar, so we had it a few times a year.  I think I've had sushi a couple times since we moved here.  It isn't so much just the sushi itself, but the entire experience of sitting at the bar, sipping sake, chatting with the chef and those around us, and trying something new all add up to fun.


----------

